# REFLEX VANQUISH help please



## golfather1 (18 Jun 2008)

Hi everyone 
i am a newby here & like loads of other people i am getting fedup with my car & paying stupid money for petrol.

so i decided to buy a second hand bike, now the problem is i have no idea about bikes & one of my friend selling his old bike which he only used twice for fun & now he want to sell it. 

the bike called REFLEX VANQUISH he said he paid £300 for this & i can have this for £130, i have seen the bike its in excellent condition & hardly used. Now can anyone help me please if £130 is right price for this bike & is this a good make . 

please help me choosing right bike for life 

here is the picture 


thank you 
sal


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Jun 2008)

What are you planning to do with the bike?

If you are going to be riding mainly on the road, then this is not a good bike for you. If you are planning on riding mainly down hills and along rough tracks, then this could be a good buy, but for riding to the shops and riding to work, it's really not a good idea.....


----------



## golfather1 (18 Jun 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> What are you planning to do with the bike?
> 
> If you are going to be riding mainly on the road, then this is not a good bike for you. If you are planning on riding mainly down hills and along rough tracks, then this could be a good buy, but for riding to the shops and riding to work, it's really not a good idea.....



Thank you for quick reply 
I only want to use this bike for 3 miles to my friend house then we are car sharing from there. 
& few odd days in park if the weather is right.


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Jun 2008)

it will get you there, no problem with that, but if you decide you like cycling, you'll soon want to get rid of that bike, it will be quite heavy, and you don't really need the fancy suspension. For the same money, you could get yourself a simpler, better bike.

But having said that, if you can't be bothered to search for a different bike, it's not a bad deal.....

Wait to see what other people say, but I reckon you would do better having a look for something else before going for this deal....


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Jun 2008)

I reckon you would be far better off with something like this:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...itness>C$cip=1500011625.Bikes+and+cycling.htm


----------



## golfather1 (18 Jun 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> it will get you there, no problem with that, but if you decide you like cycling, you'll soon want to get rid of that bike, it will be quite heavy, and you don't really need the fancy suspension. For the same money, you could get yourself a simpler, better bike.
> 
> But having said that, if you can't be bothered to search for a different bike, it's not a bad deal.....
> 
> Wait to see what other people say, but I reckon you would do better having a look for something else before going for this deal....




Thank you for your suggestion
but what do you recommend & how much I am looking to spend?


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Jun 2008)

see the post above yours!!!


----------



## punkypossum (18 Jun 2008)

Or spend a bit more and go for a carrera subway from Halfrauds for £199... if you do get into cycling (chances are you will), then you will want to get rid of that reflex pretty soon!


----------



## golfather1 (18 Jun 2008)

punkypossum said:


> Or spend a bit more and go for a carrera subway from Halfrauds for £199... if you do get into cycling (chances are you will), then you will want to get rid of that reflex pretty soon!



is Reflex is not good brand?

what is the diffrence between HYBRID & mountain bike ?

cheers mate


----------



## golfather1 (18 Jun 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> I reckon you would be far better off with something like this:
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...itness>C$cip=1500011625.Bikes+and+cycling.htm




sorry this must be excellent & easy to ride but it look bit out dated lol

again thank you for your help


----------



## punkypossum (18 Jun 2008)

golfather1 said:


> is Reflex is not good brand?



Any full suspension bike for £300 tends to be a bad idea, very heavy, undampened suspension, cheap components, etc....

As I said, the subway 1 might suit you (and it looks less "outdated" than the other one suggested )


----------



## danny121 (19 Jun 2008)

+1 to that bike being a bad idea for commuting - it'll be heavy, slow, and the suspension won't be all that effective on a dual-suss at that price - that's the voice of experience talking, years ago I tried riding a cheap dual-suss bike, gave up after 6 months, really bad for roads.

Also +1 to the Carrera Subway - I put about 9000 miles on mine with no mechanical failures (usual wear on tyres and the occasional punc* though) before it got nicked, really good bike at that price - but the boys in the shop tend to be useless at setting up bikes so you'll likely have to adjust the brakes, derailleur, and go over every bolt on the bike to make sure it's tightened up (again experience talking).

T'be honest though, if you're only ever going to go 3 miles each way, you could get away with pretty much any bike, it's just a case of finding one that you actually like riding. A Hybrid (half-way between a racer and a mountain bike) like the Subway is probably best really. Don't forget to look in your local free-ads, check on eBay, etc, can pick up decent bikes for very little that way.


----------



## golfather1 (19 Jun 2008)

I am going to halfords tonight to see what's on ffer then i will let you know guys. 

i am from Birmingham does anyone know good places for bike

Please if anyone out there with more comments dont be shy. 

again thank you very much for your advise


----------



## RedBike (19 Jun 2008)

> is Reflex is not good brand?
> what is the diffrence between HYBRID & mountain bike ?



Errrm, to put it politely no. 
It is a MTB 'look a like'. It can't actually be used off road and it will ride like a pile of crap on the roads. 

Hybrids can be thought of as road friendly MTBs. They have narrower quicker rolling tyres, higher gears and are lighter.


----------



## RedBike (19 Jun 2008)

> I am going to halfords tonight to see what's on ffer then i will let you know guys.
> 
> i am from Birmingham does anyone know good places for bike



Probably not Halfords. 
Some branches are quite good while others are just terrible. It seems to be a bit pot luck, Basically it all depends if they actually have someone working there who knows their 'onions'. 

As posted up before the Subway is quite good. 
If you get any free accessories pick up a set of sks mud-guards and a pannier rack. Not fashionable but definately worth having!


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jun 2008)

Hi golfather1 - and welcome to the world of cycling, the forum, the freedom of 2 wheels, the wind in your hair ..... 

Anyway, there are many wise voices on here, so I'm sure you'll be steered in the right direction.

For a start, the CTC website is a good place for helping you to work out what sort of bike you need/want for the type of riding you intend to do. There's a link here.

Everyone here will add this caution:
Once started, you'll get hooked and will always want a faster/morecomfortable/lighter/moretouringorientated/more offroad ... the list goes on 

I re-started cycling about 10 years ago and bought a hybrid, for commuting, using on cycle paths, roads and a bit of gentle off-road. The bike I bought (Specialized Crossroads) is great for that ... but could I go faster ?
So I bought an ancient Peugot racer (1980's with drop bars) for a fiver - and it's been the best £5 I've ever spent ... and now I want to do more sportives, longer distances etc etc .... so I'm on the lookout for something else .

I know you want to start riding NOW and not wait till next week but my ha'porth would be to be patient, read the advice given here, save as many pennies as you can - then get the right bike for you and for what you want to do.

Here endeth the lesson !
Happy hunting and let us know how you get on.


----------



## golfather1 (19 Jun 2008)

scoosh said:


> Hi golfather1 - and welcome to the world of cycling, the forum, the freedom of 2 wheels, the wind in your hair .....
> 
> Anyway, there are many wise voices on here, so I'm sure you'll be steered in the right direction.
> 
> ...



Excellent advise thank you 

yeah you are right i should wait & listen to you guys 

thats why i am taking a decision NOT to buy REFELX 

but i got really small budget so be nice with me


----------



## golfather1 (19 Jun 2008)

Hello again 
i did't get chance to go to halfords, but i have been looking on internet 
& i got another question for you guys 

what is the diffrence between 18" 20" & 22" is this to do with the person hight? or i can just buy any size ?

thank you


----------



## punkypossum (19 Jun 2008)

golfather1 said:


> Hello again
> i did't get chance to go to halfords, but i have been looking on internet
> & i got another question for you guys
> 
> ...



It's the frame size, measured along the seat tube in inches...which frame size you need will depend on your inside leg length, but also on your overall height and torso and arm length as they will determine how far you need to stretch to get to the bars... For example, I'm 5"11.5 and the 20" subway fits me, but everyone is different, so yes, you are best of trying them out...Problem with Hellfrauds is the only test ride you are likely to get is along the shop floor....


----------



## Night Train (19 Jun 2008)

For spending little money and for riding short distances anything will do that as has been said.
The problem with the Reflex, or any similar bike, is that you will expend a lot of your hard earned energy on bouncing the thing up and down as you pedal, that reduces the amount of energy left for going forwards. It will then make an already heavy bike feel even heavier to ride.

I got a front suspension bike 7 years ago just to ease the shock loading on my wrists. I have since picked up, from freecycle a full suspension bike, the sort that sells for £100, and an old, battered, rigid diamond frame (DF) bike with straight bars. The old wreck turned out to be a really nice ride while the other feels more like riding a space hopper!

I also suspect the old steel DF to be lighter then my aluminium framed front suspension bike so it will be serviced, tidied and used more.


----------



## golfather1 (20 Jun 2008)

> You need to try a bike out.
> 
> Where about in Brum are you? I am too, and should be able to point you in the direction of a decent shop.



cheers for that mate, i am in Hall Green area


----------



## golfather1 (20 Jun 2008)

Hi everyone 

i found these bikes, all comments welcome 

http://www.evanscycles.com/find.jsp...ck=&bs_height=&bs_hunits=2&bs_hinch=&bs_hcms=


----------



## golfather1 (20 Jun 2008)

sorry and another one 

http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=70423


----------



## golfather1 (21 Jun 2008)

Just came from BIKE pro racing (kings heath) excellent guy very help full 
he is got good range of GIANT i like 2 from there one is M6 model & M8 both are nice & good quality.


----------



## RedBike (21 Jun 2008)

M6 , m8 ? Which models are they?


----------



## golfather1 (21 Jun 2008)

RedBike said:


> M6 , m8 ? Which models are they?



M6 look like this http://www.bikeproracing.net/product.php?id=473

& m8 is smiler but its got 2 discs & all gears are inside.


----------



## golfather1 (21 Jun 2008)

i have seen soo many makes i am getting cunfused now, 

can any one advise me 5 best makes in road bikes.

i know 3 makes i like GIANT,BIANCHI & RIDGEBACK.

again thanks to everyone


----------



## Mortiroloboy (21 Jun 2008)

punkypossum said:


> Or spend a bit more and go for a carrera subway from Halfrauds for £199... if you do get into cycling (chances are you will), then you will want to get rid of that reflex pretty soon!



Second the carrera, it's not often you can recommend Hellfrauds, but their subway range is unbeatable VFM.

If your mate paid £300 for the reflex, then the shop he bought it from obviously had a very big window, cos the shop owner must have seen him coming from miles away it's probably only (just) worth the £130 he now asks. Offer him £100.


----------



## golfather1 (21 Jun 2008)

User259iroloboy said:


> Second the carrera, it's not often you can recommend Hellfrauds, but their subway range is unbeatable VFM.
> 
> If your mate paid £300 for the reflex, then the shop he bought it from obviously had a very big window, cos the shop owner must have seen him coming from miles away it's probably only (just) worth the £130 he now asks. Offer him £100.



Reflex is out from my list & after seeing GIANT this morning carrera is out as well very poor quality.

but thanks for your advise


----------



## golfather1 (22 Jun 2008)

Bump


----------



## golfather1 (25 Jun 2008)

Hello again 
after looking all web sites & visit most shops in Birmingham & taking advise from you guys, i come up with this 

i am going to order this bike http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=70423

Please let me know your thoughts, feel free to say anything you like 
i wont mind 

thank you for all your help


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2008)

Not a lot wrong with that. Make sure they have it in your size first though... and try and wangle a few freebies too! A pump maybe, or a lock....


----------



## golfather1 (25 Jun 2008)

yello said:


> Not a lot wrong with that. Make sure they have it in your size first though... and try and wangle a few freebies too! A pump maybe, or a lock....



i am ordering from web site so i am not sure if i can get any freebies


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2008)

Oh. Any chance you can get into a branch of Evans to try it for size first?


----------



## golfather1 (25 Jun 2008)

yello said:


> Oh. Any chance you can get into a branch of Evans to try it for size first?



The nearest branch is in Nottingham. i tried few bikes i birmingham & they all said i need medium size bike as i am 5ft 10.

or i can give Evans a ring & ask them about size, They are quite helpful


----------



## punkypossum (25 Jun 2008)

golfather1 said:


> Reflex is out from my list & after seeing GIANT this morning *carrera is out as well very poor quality.*
> 
> but thanks for your advise




I'm definitely no fan of Halfrauds, but I'm struggling to see why the carrera bikes are bad quality!


----------



## golfather1 (26 Jun 2008)

punkypossum said:


> I'm definitely no fan of Halfrauds, but I'm struggling to see why the carrera bikes are bad quality!



I mean if you compare carrera build quality with GIANT& RIDGEBACK
then its no way near these 2 bikes.
But its my personal opinion or sales people in HALFORDS don't know how to sell there product  because when i went there no one even bother to talk to me, only one 16 year old boy came to me with no experinace.


----------



## punkypossum (26 Jun 2008)

That sounds like a typical halfrauds then...

The bikes are good quality tho, the fury for example has won quite a few mountain bike tests in that price range!


----------



## Moonlight (26 Jun 2008)

Carrera frames are made in the same factories as many bigger brands, just they stick cheaper comps on them as MP says. Still reliable, and I still consider my entry level Halfrauds roadie the best value for money. Especially considering the entry level Scott has near identical specifications but with an extra £200 thrown on the price tags.

You can usually trust the solid brands, but you will pay for the brand name. Much like Nike clothes.

The Ridgeback is a good bike, but beware that you may wish to change to drop bars once you get into cycling. The consensus seems to be that they are the faster option. However, if it's only 3 miles then it shouldn't make much difference.

Have fun on you bike, mate.


----------



## golfather1 (26 Jun 2008)

Are you sure you guys dont work for carrera lol
just joking
but some excellent information there guys thank you again

i am starting with 3 miles only but my work is 12 miles from my house so i am planing ahead once i am use to 3 miles i will try to achive my 12 miles.

another question
what are drop bars ?


----------



## RedBike (26 Jun 2008)

> another question
> what are drop bars ?


The bars most road bikes have, the type than curve around


----------



## Ivan Ardon (27 Jun 2008)

We have two Carreras in the family stable. A Crossfire hybrid that the wife rides, and a Carrera 24 that we bought for youngest daughter. Both are well designed, good quality bikes. The Crossfire is built to a price, and you can see where they've specified cheap components to keep it below that price (tyres, tubes, saddle), but my daughter's bike is almost as good as one of Isla's own and for a fraction of the price (and far better than the more expensive Giant kids bike that my goddaughter has).


----------



## golfather1 (28 Jun 2008)

after taking everyone advise on board, i will go again to another hallfords & take a good look of carrea again. 
i have to say this forum is excellent & everyone is very helpful 

i will let you guys know the outcome


----------

